# I got some new stuff ... (thumbs nose at Dany)



## dxqcanada (Nov 7, 2017)

Ok, not as cool as Dany's new find (and all of his other finds) ... this is the new broken stuff that I got ... 


Olympus-35 SP



 

Canon QL17 G-III


 

Franke & Heidecke Rolleicord III


----------



## compur (Nov 7, 2017)

Three of my favorites (though I don't have a Rolleicord at the moment).

Sticky shutters?


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 7, 2017)

Yeah, oddly I do not pay much attention to cameras until I want to buy one ... I recently found out that the Olympus and Canon are pretty good at what they do.

Olympus had broken self timer lever.
Canon, possibly sticky shutter
Rolleicord ... just all around mechanically busted.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 7, 2017)

Sweet.


----------



## Dany (Nov 10, 2017)

I droll with envy looking at the Rolleicord
My keyboard is all wet......


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 10, 2017)

Ah, I envy the numerous camera's that you got a hold of. 
I'll trade you my one Rolleicord for all your stuff ?


----------



## smithdan (Nov 11, 2017)

Super nice trio!  Had the loan of a rolleiflex 3.5 F but only had the chance to shoot a couple of rolls before it went back home.  Have a basket case QL17,  will be watching your blog on that one.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 11, 2017)

Original QL17 or G-III version ?


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 11, 2017)

Ok, it appears that I just bought an old Leitz Summicron M-mount 5cm f/2 collapsible lens with ugly elements ... hmm, I am tempted to keep it (if I can clean it up) and use it with my NEX-6, but that means I would need to buy an adapter ... and I don't think I would really use it ... hmmmmm


----------



## smithdan (Nov 11, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Original QL17 or G-III version ?



Original would have been nice!

G III,  serial# C59360.   Rough shape, front element beat up.   Got it real cheap mostly to try and fix but it's pretty far gone.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 11, 2017)

What's the problem with it ? Mine is mostly working so I may not try to take it completely apart ... but I could take a peak at something if you point it out.


----------



## smithdan (Nov 11, 2017)

Main problem is the film transfer / shutter mechanism.  The advance lever winds intermittently  and the shutter doesn't trip at all.   I removed top and bottom plates looking for the obvious like bent levers and broken or unhooked springs then put it away for a time I can spend longer with further disassembly.  Someone had attempted to take the lens assembly apart at one time judging by the way the rings are beat up.  It would be no big deal if I didn't get it going, it's just that I have heard lots about this camera and wanted to find out for myself what the fuss was about.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 11, 2017)

Ah, sounds the shutter blades.
The one I am working on has a sticky aperture and shutter blades.
I noticed that sometimes the shutter blades get stuck ... if I put slight pressure on them, it trips ... so this tells me that there is substance on them to make them stick. The easiest way of getting to the shutter blades is by removing the rear lens group ... then wash'n work the blades.
It is not easy to take this apart to do a real cleaning.


----------



## Peeb (Nov 11, 2017)

I had a G-III back when. Difficult to focus but super quiet shutter release and great image quality!


----------



## smithdan (Nov 11, 2017)

I tried to wash, the shutter out first but from the front.  Remember that there was really no access.  The whole innards are extremely dirty so taking top and bottom off will be useful.   Aperture blades are frozen as well.  Thanks for the tip about opening up from the rear.   I'll try and not wreck anything and if all doesn't go well I'll ship it off to you for parts.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 11, 2017)

Loosen rear cell with spanner wrench. Turn off the cell by hand.
Set shutter and release.
If no shutter movement ... press the blades a bit, and they might release.
Wash blades with lighter fluid
Exercise shutter
Let dry
Repeat until shutter and aperture are freely moving ... note that aperture only gets set in position after shutter is charged.


----------



## smithdan (Nov 12, 2017)

I don't have tools for removing those rings especially with the limited access of the rear ones.  Gave everything a good soak with Ronsonol and will carefully try again.  Thanks for your help Dennis.  Did however get the aperature blades to free up and the shutter to fire reluctantly a couple of times.  Think we're on the right track.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 12, 2017)

Ah, if you ever want to continue working on cameras ... a lens spanner wrench is very important.


----------



## smithdan (Nov 12, 2017)

Too true!  Up to now most of my repair attempts have been on simpler cameras.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 23, 2017)

What worked for me is pure Naphta from the local hardware store. I take about a half a cup and add three to four drops of Nyoil (google it to see where you can get it), mix well and apply a few drops of this mixture to the frozen shutter. Great for all little fine gears as well.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 24, 2017)

Hmm, you introduce mineral oil ? I thought shutters need to be dry ?
tai-lubricants


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 24, 2017)

Actually yes. In repairing some of the large and medium format shutters I was able to use the above formula without having any oily deposits on the shutter leaves. Using Naphta alone will freeze shutters, while adding that Nyoil will ever so slightly lubricate the moving parts. I would not use Nyoil as is, undiluted.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 24, 2017)

Hmm ... I have a good candidate to try that on.
Time to buy some Nyoil.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 24, 2017)

Good. Let me know how it worked out.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 24, 2017)

Yo, it just stuck me that we have not seen you on this forum for a while ... nice to see you back.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks, good to be back and recognize many TPF users from a few years ago. Hopefully I'll be checking in more often.


----------

